# Millie passed her Cycle Proficiency Test!



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a couple of photos from my jaunt away to the south coast. We met up with lots of people and cockapoos.

First we had an impromptu mini meet at Hurst Castle, l to r Obi, Millie, Lolly & Oakley









Getting the ferry back rather than the long spit walk. Sea legs required !


















A trip to the beach by bike









Then a long bike ride from Christchurch to Boscombe and back again. Millie was fab, she happily sat in the basket or gamboled alongside the bikes.


















My how she's grown since I first tried her on the bike basket.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing photos! What a good and clever girl Millie is. You should be so proud. Nacho is currently growling at his own reflection... say no more!

You do forget just how tiny they are at first. So sweet x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! Millie is so good sitting in the basket and I love to see the photos of her out and about!  It looks like you all had a great time! x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the pics, how cute is she in that basket awww (before and after)

She must be very obedient...


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Great photos! Where did you get the basket from?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Which beach is that,in the photo with the wall running alongside?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lozza said:


> Great photos! Where did you get the basket from?


I got it from Canine Concept, Millie is just under 10kg and fits in it well.
http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/dpg-...kybasket-dog-cycle-carrier-8032668846012.html



Dextersmum said:


> Which beach is that,in the photo with the wall running alongside?


That parts was Southbourne, we'd just come out of Hengistbury Head (saw an Adder!) and headed along the Bournemouth promenade, which runs from Southbourne all the way to Poole. We went as far as Boscombe (just before Bournemouth)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Love it! My Dad wants to get a panier for his motorbike for Saffi... not sure if I'll allow it though. We'll see!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I got it from Canine Concept, Millie is just under 10kg and fits in it well.
> http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/dpg-...kybasket-dog-cycle-carrier-8032668846012.html
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I live in Dorset and am always on the lookout for new beaches to take the dog


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent photos - Millie is gorgeous  x


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Julie. Unfortunately Boston is a whopping 14kg and still getting bigger, so he is a bit too porky for that one...looks great tho!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwww...that is adorable! I wonder if Lady would stay in a basket...is that basket made for dogs...it looks nice and deep. 
Wonderful photos, and I love how you can see how much she has grown.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Millie is gorgeous... I love blue roans. Looks like you all had a great time x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fab photo's Julie, Millie looks very sweet in the bike basket and I can't believe how wavy Lolly has got since the VW meet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> Thank you! I live in Dorset and am always on the lookout for new beaches to take the dog


That part of Bournemouth beach is dog friendly all year round too, so definitely a favourite. Once you reach the beach huts, dogs on leads, but around Southbourne is dogs off leads


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad you all like the photos. It is funny with Millie in the basket, her ears flap in the wind the same as if she'd hung out of a car window  I also get lots of oohs, ahhs and Oh look at the doggie in the basket 

Colin, yes Lolly has such a lovely coat and not much grooming required !!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pics Julie. I have a couple of you holding Millie on the boat that I'll email to you too.


----------

